# Using Your Fingers to Apply Foundation. Good/Bad?



## brittdelano (Aug 31, 2008)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

i used to do it years ago (especially using maybelline dream matte mousse)
but now i just couldnt do it
i might use my fingers to blend around my eye area and the sides of my nose but thats it, i wouldnt use them to apply it all over my face


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 31, 2008)

As long as it's on your own face and your fingers are clean then there's no problem - the heat of your fingers actually blends it really well.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2008)

It's personal preference... I don't wanna risk any contamination of my products so I use a brush buuuut some people prefer fingers (or a sponge)... just make sure you use anti-bac soap or gel.

I also think a brush is a nicer finish, and with fingers it's easy to apply to much.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

If im in a rush ill just use my fingers, but if you do it on others is just more sanitary to use a brush.  I dont think its something thats taboo or anything.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 31, 2008)

*I have foundation brushes, sponges, and puffs..but 95% of the time I use my fingers to apply/blend foundation..*

*I personally think it's the very best way SO LONG AS your fingers are clean. I always wash my hands prior to putting on my foundation..And I carry sanitizer with me in my makeup bag.*

*Using your fingers adds warmth to your face and foundation to help it meld into your face the way brushes/sponges just can't. In fact, I've read most m/u artists like to use their fingers (but sometimes cannot, due to health standards). If it's YOUR face, then why not? Like I said, just wash them hands!*

*I have noted I have a MUCH harder time applying foundation with my $50 brush than I do with my little fingers! It's a LOT more time consuming, and tends to make it look heavy if I don't spend twenty minutes blending!*


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 31, 2008)

When I firts started to use foundation I applied it wiht my fingers, then I converted to sponges and did that for numerous of years and now I've been applying my foundation wiht a Bodyshop foundation brush about half a year and that really is the best alternative to me. I feel like I can't get the foundation looks as flawless wiht my fringer that with a brush and the sponge just eats up too much product. I don't see anything bad wiht using your fingers but I just don't know how to do it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I bough a really cheap skunk/stipling brush and tried to do my foundation with that but the quality was so bad that is was a pain in the as to try to work wiht that.


----------



## *KT* (Aug 31, 2008)

It seems like when I used to use my fingers to apply my foundation, that I'd have a lot of "transfer" issues throughout the day if I touched my face at all.  I can only assume that it's because I applied it heavier using my fingers.  I much prefer a damp makeup sponge or a brush.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 31, 2008)

it depends on the foundation for me- with some of my foundations i prefer my 187 brush- but like with my hyperreel i prefer my fingers- its all about the formula and how easy it is to blend


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 31, 2008)

I use my clean fingers..never had a problem.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 31, 2008)

Depends on the kind of foundation for me.  

For the typical liquid foundation, I find a brush gives me far and away the best result.  Same with a cream to powder formulation.  I pretty much exclusively use brushes now and do not use either fingers or sponges.

For tinted moisturizer, I general smooth it on with clean fingers - since it is so sheer to begin with.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 31, 2008)

Depends on the foundation (and its setting time) for me as well. Bobbi Brown blends better with fingers. Per a national MA, Nars actually formulated his foundation to be used with fingers. Px for me is best used with a traditional foundation brush. MAC SFF is best used with the 187 or fingers, depending on coverage preference. I haven't used a foundation that works best with a sponge, and if I did, I still probably wouldn't use one. IMO sponges are for blending, not application.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 31, 2008)

I mix my foundation with moisturizer and put it on with my fingers when I'm in a hurry.  It looks just same when I buff it out with powder.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 31, 2008)

Depends on the type of Product. For GA's Face Fabric or LM's Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer, it's fingers all the way (clean, of course), it blends a lot better and I always blend my concealer with my fingers.

For foundations like Clé de Peau's Cream Foundation or GA's Shaping Designer cream, I always use a brush because I don't want a mask like finish or uneveness.


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

Make sure it blends in well and use the heat of your fingers to hold your face and especially the nose/eye area where there are curves, to help the make up "stick." When I can't be bothered to use my 187 brush, this is what I do. Tip: After foundation + concealer with fingerblending, I take a tissue and fold it in half then hold it lightly to each area of my face (pay particular attention to the sides of the nose) like I'm blotting oil with blotting sheets, to remove the extra foundation so there is less transfer through the day. Touch up with a little concealer if you have blemishes that show after doing this.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 31, 2008)

I know I read in one of his books (or maybe an article..) that Francois Nars of NARS Cosmetics likes to use his fingers to basically apply most things. His philosophy is that the warmth of your hands allows for better blending and the makeup "melts" into your skin. I usually like to press my CLEAN fingers onto my face lightly after I've applied my foundation with the 187 brush. I personally think the finger technique allows for a more sheer application.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i used to do it years ago (especially using maybelline dream matte mousse)
but now i just couldnt do it
i might use my fingers to blend around my eye area and the sides of my nose but thats it, i wouldnt use them to apply it all over my face_

 

Same here.. used to do it.. not fun anymore its too messy.
There are a lot of inexpensive brushes you can use for your foundation.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2008)

Gregory Arlt uses his fingers.  I figure it's okay for me to do the same.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 31, 2008)

I rarely wear liquid, but when I do, I most often use my fingers.
I've tried brushes, but I just like using my fingers better for whatever reason.
I haven't had any problems doing this. I just wash my hands right before I apply the foundation.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 31, 2008)

i started applying my concealer with my fingers around the eyes and side of my nose. and i use powder to do everything else.

when i use liquid foundation i normally put it on with a 187 brush. but when im in a rush i use my clean hands.


----------

